

"The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun” - ethanleland
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/22/us/nra-calls-for-armed-guards-at-schools.html?hp

======
MaysonL
The only thing that stops a bad guy with a gun is a _competent_ good guy with
a gun.

An _incompetent_ good guy with a gun is either dead or indistinguishable from
a bad guy.

------
imok
Other things that could stop a bad guy with a gun:

\- A bear

\- A good guy with a machete

\- The Black Death

\- Any number of ninjas

\- Old age

\- An absence of bullets

\- A military drone strike

\- A bad guy with a different gun

\- Bees?

